# Dokumentation Schaltschrank bei unvollständiger Anlage



## daniel80 (11 Juni 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, 

folgende Situation:

Eine Gesamt-Anlage besteht aus 3 Komponenten A-B-C. Wir sind für den Teil B verantwortlich. Der Rest wird vom Auftraggeber durchgeführt. 

Die Anlagen-Sicherheit kann nur dann hergestellt werden, wenn alle Komponenten zusammengefügt sind. 

Daher legen wir unseren Teil B als unvollständige Maschine aus. 

Zu diesem Teil gehört auch ein Schaltschrank, bei dem eine Safety-CPU verbaut ist, und der nur Steuerungsfunktionen für "unseren" Teil übernimmt. 

Diesen Schaltschrank lassen wir zwar extern fertigen, aber nach unseren Vorgaben --> Daher sind wir der Hersteller des Schaltschranks. 

Ausserdem wird der Schaltschrank nicht separat in Verkehr gebracht. 

Hier stellt sich die Frage nach der erforderlichen Doku:

Guideline: DGUV, FB-HM-090, Bild 2

--> externer Hersteller als verlängerte Werkbank --> Maschinenhersteller erstellt EG-Konformitätserklärung nach MRL / EMV-RL für die Maschine und bringt eine CE-Kennzeichnung an der Maschine an. 

Der Schaltschrank selbst erhält keine Kennzeichnung.

ABER: Da unser Teil der Anlage als unvollständig ausgelegt wird, geben wir auch keine EG-Konformitätserklärung nach MRL, sondern eine Einbauerklärung ab, und erstellen KEINE CE-Kennzeichnung. Gilt denn dann der Entscheidungsbaum gem. Bild 2 noch, wenn die Dokumentation für vollständige Maschinen nicht angewandt wird?

Danke!


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juni 2021)

Am besten mit dem abstimmen, der das CE der Gesamtanlage erstellt.
Ist bei sicherheitstechnische Verknüpfungen immer so ne Grauzone, die Abstimmung bedarf.


----------



## Tommi (12 Juni 2021)

Daniel, Du machst Dir immer über diese Themen mehr Gedanken als 99,7% des Restes der Welt.
Ich würde sagen, man kann das so machen.

Daß der Schaltschrank als Solches sicher ist, davon gehe ich aus...


----------



## s_kraut (15 Juli 2021)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Hier stellt sich die Frage nach der erforderlichen Doku:
> 
> Guideline: DGUV, FB-HM-090, Bild 2
> 
> ...


Die Frage stellt m.E. nicht dir, sondern dem Systemintegrator, der A+B+C zusammenfügt.
Du lieferst unvollständige Maschinen mit Einbauerklärung, beides braucht der Systemintegrator damit er ein CE geben kann. 

Der Schaltanlagenbauer bescheinigt die Konformität seiner Komponente zu NSp-RL, EMV-RL, DIN EN 60204-1 und was er sonst noch so einhält.


----------

